# 7/4 Fort Myers



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice redfish -congrats on that one  ,, a least you caught some before the circus showed up!!! 
-'tide


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

good call  wet in a boat , especially when your holding up fish like that, beats sitting around with a wife and mil any day of the week if you ask me  ;D nice work on those fish nate


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

That's holiday fishing for you!

Glad you got a few before the clowns anchored up. I like your thoughts on getting wet vs. staying home too.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nicely done, considering the dead motor.  Were you camping somewhere with the trailer?


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I leave my trailer at san carlos rv resort 8 months out of the year. On the water with dockage and a boat ramp. Most fish caught less than a mile away. Good stuff.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Tate,
I'm moving down South to Winter Haven. Would love to get back out on the water with you when I'm down that way. I'll be a little more prepared this time. 

Awesome fish man. Hope the boat is still treating you well.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Just let me know Fort Myers or Flamingo. You got it.


----------

